# Travelling with your firearms on an Airline or across the border.



## Lisa (Feb 27, 2006)

Last night on the way home from Toronto to Winnipeg, we unfortunately, had an airline ticket agent who knew nothing about Canadian firearms laws and the transportation of such on his airline.  He was giving my girlfriend a hard time who was trying to check in her two cases with her rifles telling her that she could only check in one case, even though she wasn't claiming any other baggage.  He also insisted on seeing our Firearms acquisition Certificates (FAC) and registration for the firearms.  We tried to explain that the rifles, because they don't exceed the feet per second guidelines, don't need to be registered.  He told us he really didn't care if it was a water gun we were bringing back, he wanted each of us that was checking in a firearm to have this FAC.  Luckily our coach was there, who had a FAC and this guy allowed him to check in the second gun case.

I spoke to the airline today and he will be getting the proper training needed to handle the situations in the future and an apology to my girlfriend is forthcoming.  According to customer service, their computer program clearly states that each person is allowed to check in two pieces of luggage under 70 pounds.  What that luggage is, doesn't matter, so my girlfriend shouldn't have had any issues.  It also states that each person, within those two pieces can check in up to 4 firearms per person.

Anyone have any problems travelling on an airline and trying to get your firearms through check out?  We are planning on doing some travelling down to the states this summer and were curious if laws were different.  What about taking the firearms across the border into the states.  What "papers" etc. will we need.  

Any information would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## BrandiJo (Feb 27, 2006)

When George brought his guns down from alaska they had to be in a locked gun case and they just had to check and make sure they where not loaded also  the ammo had to be under so much weight.


----------



## bydand (Feb 27, 2006)

My sugesstion would be to contact the state police in the States you plan on visiting.  Each state has different laws about what they allow or don't allow.  Also tidbit of advice, stay AWAY from Mass. with anything that resembles a firearm if you are not a Mass resident.  Thay have *very* strict laws about traveling through with guns.  Most State Police are more than helpful and will find the answers if they don't know them right off the top of their heads.  Long guns (rifles and shotguns) are allowed to cross state lines but handguns are not, they must be sent from one Federal Firearm Licensed (FFL) dealer to another.  There are tons more local and state laws to deal with so DO contact the cops to get the lowdown on each state.  Hope this helps a bit.

Scott G.


----------



## Carol (Feb 27, 2006)

The ATF will provide permits for other nationals to bring guns in to the country for special events.  If you are a Canadian citizen born in Canada, and your application is meticulous, you will likely receive your permit in 4-8 weeks.  If you are not a Canadian Citizen or were not born in Canada, the wait will likely be months.  If your permit is denied, the wait may be months before you hear conclusively.

The ATF will ask you what show or event you are going to in where you will need your guns.  You must show proof of attending the event.  If you do not have an event in mind, it may be difficult for the ATF to prove that you are a serious sportsman, and may not approve your permit.  

Keep in mind, an ATF permit does not guarantee that you can bring guns to the US.  If you do not have documentary proof of your event at customs, your guns may not be cleared even with an ATF permit.  

Make sure you carry your proper Canadian paperwork with you at all times, your gun licenses, your passport, etc.

An ATF permit simply gives you the right to import your gun in to the states.  It does not replace or usurp local laws.  Guns are largely regulated at the state and local level.  

Scott is telling you the truth about Mass. If you are not a U.S. Citizen, I would strongly urge you to not bring guns in to Mass unless you have Class A or Class B temporary license issued by the a police chief from a Mass town.


----------



## Carol (Feb 27, 2006)

Firearms/Ammunition and Flying From The TSA
Prepare for Summer Takeoff (From the TSA)
49CFR1540.111
Carriage of Weapons, Explosives, and Incendiaries by Individuals.
Alaska Airlines/Horizon Air
America West Airlines
American Airlines
Amtrak Rules on Firearms
Continental Airlines
Delta Airlines
Northwest Airlines

Southwest Airlines
United Airlines
US Airways

I found a page on the web that described flying in the US with guns.  Remember the federal laws set forth by the TSA do not necessarily ursurp any state/local gun laws.

I hope that helps some...


----------



## Lisa (Feb 27, 2006)

lady_kaur, you rock so much!  Thanks for all the links.

My husband was getting so many different answers with each phone call we made.  One border guard that he stopped at the airport the other day told him, no problems!  Gaveh him a number, who then sent him somewhere else and three hours later on the web, still we couldnt find an answer.  These links will definitely help.

Thanks again and did I mention, YOU ROCK!?


----------



## Carol (Feb 28, 2006)

Anytime!  That's what friends are for!  :asian:


----------



## Lisa (Mar 1, 2006)

Spoke with an ATF agent yesterday.  Basically he told me that it should be no problem bringing our rifles across the border by car if we wanted to travel throught the states to go to Nationals this year.  What he suggested is that my husband buy a hunting licence from North Dakota.  Not sure why that makes a difference, perhaps it will give him a reason to bring his .223 across the border.  The air rifles, he said, the don't even consider to be real guns 

We have his name and agent number just in case anyone stops us and has issue with our firearms as we pass through.  So, hopefully all will be well.  I am crossing my fingers.


----------

